# Checking Interest in a Sierra group buy - Closed



## bca1313 (Sep 26, 2006)

9/27/06
This group buy will happen.  Please post orders on the other thread.  This was just for checking interest.


9/26/06 - 3:25 PM
Here is what I have for prices so far.  It is looking like we should make the 100 kit mark and if we do then I will make this a go. Be watching for a new post to start the actual group buy.  I just need to measure interest before doing all that work.

I am looking to do the buy for all types of Sierra's.  Prices are as follows.  They do not include paypal fees as well as shipping to you with insurance.

Gold             $4.00
Chrome           $4.00
Titanuim Gold    $8.40
Platinum         $7.10
Satin Gold       $6.45
Satin Silver     $6.45
Satin Nickel     $6.30
Blk Ti & Gold Ti $9.90
Blk Ti & Plat    $8.50

Bushings  20A    $6.00
Drill Bit 27/64  $6.00
Mandrel Shaft    $8.00
Extra Tubes      ??? (probably about .25) 

They have said they have a pretty good stock.  Post away and if we look good I will start the new post sometime tomorrow.


9/26/06 - First Post
It may be too soon since the last one, but I thought I would see if there was much interest in a group buy for Sierra's.

If there is a good response then I will do the research and facilitate the group buy.

Let me know and we can go from there.

Ben


----------



## Huzzah (Sep 26, 2006)

I'd be in for a few.  I was just thinking of putting in an order so your timing could be perfect!


----------



## Jerryconn (Sep 26, 2006)

I would be interested in the range of 8 to 12 kits


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 26, 2006)

I could do with a couple each of the Gold and Black Ti and the Platinum and Black Ti.  And possibly a copper, and satin nickel or two. 

If the price is right.


----------



## twoofakind (Sep 26, 2006)

Check on the pricing and let me know. I could be in for a few myself.
Andy


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 26, 2006)

I would be in for about 5-10.


----------



## Pikebite (Sep 26, 2006)

I would be interested in 10-15 depending on price.

Richard


----------



## Ligget (Sep 26, 2006)

I have 10 of each plating in stock, if I buy anymore there will definately be a divorce.[B)][]


----------



## jtate (Sep 26, 2006)

Pardon my ignorance but can someone give me a website so that I can see what these various sierras look like.
Julia


----------



## broitblat (Sep 26, 2006)

Check Arizona Silhouette: http://arizonasilhouette.com/ or
Bear Tooth Woods http://beartoothwoods.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=21_23

  -Barry
Barry Roitblat
Bellevue, WA


----------



## angboy (Sep 26, 2006)

I'd get some maybe around 10 or so.


----------



## gtanajewski (Sep 26, 2006)

I am in for 15 to 20 kits

Corbitt T


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 26, 2006)

No copper kits?


----------



## TBone (Sep 26, 2006)

Man, one day too quick.  I ordered 8 kits about 12 hours before you posted.  But at these prices, what's a few more?   []

Have to say if you have too much money laying around, this place and this hobby will cure it quick.


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm in 4-6.  Maybe 7-8 if you include the copper kits.


----------



## bca1313 (Sep 26, 2006)

I did not see any copper kits available.  I will research more tomorrow.

Ben


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 26, 2006)

No problem if you can't find any.  Those are dirt cheap anyway.


----------



## mrplace (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm in for a few chrome.


----------



## PenPauli (Sep 26, 2006)

I'd be in for 5.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bca1313_
> <br />I did not see any copper kits available.  I will research more tomorrow.
> 
> Ben



Beartoothwoods.com has the copper Sierras.


----------



## bca1313 (Sep 26, 2006)

I have looked around and the best price for the kits is from a supplier who does not have copper.  I would like to accomodate everyone, but for the best overall value for the most people we will not be doing the copper.  For those of you interested Bear Tooth Woods has them on sale for 5.95 for either regular copper or satin copper.

As for the group buy.  We have plenty of interest so I will post a new thread tomorrow.  I have to confirm the price of the extra tubes.  Then we will let the orders begin.

Ben


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 26, 2006)

Just got a flier from Woodcraft and all their kits are 30% off in October - The Wall Street from them is the same as the Sierra


----------



## mrcook4570 (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRobbins629_
> <br />Just got a flier from Woodcraft and all their kits are 30% off in October - The Wall Street from them is the same as the Sierra



The Wall Street II is the same.  The original Wall Street is similar to the Broker from CSU or the CEO from PSI.  With 30% off, that brings WC's price down to regular levels from most other vendors.

And I'd be interested in a few dozen if this buy goes through.


----------



## cozee (Sep 26, 2006)

I might be interested in a few if someone could tell me if the black part (lower barrel?) can be replaced?


----------



## emackrell (Sep 26, 2006)

I'd be interested in about 10 if this goes thru

cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## 74cuda (Sep 27, 2006)

I'd order 10 to 15.

Russ


----------



## Orgtech (Sep 27, 2006)

I'll take some as well. thanks


----------



## Darley (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi Ben I would be interested to buy 10 chrome kits, plus bushing and 20 spare tube if they're @ $0.25 each, you should be able to send me this in a box via UPS for $ 9.50


----------



## Rudy Vey (Sep 27, 2006)

I am in for 20 of the Chrome.


----------



## jjenk02 (Sep 27, 2006)

It's a go, Ben opened a new thread on this.


----------

